# Guinea piggie trouble!



## poppyh (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I have had a male indoor guinea pig now for nearly a year, 
but i am considering getting him a friend to go outside with.
However, I am worried that if I get him another male to go outside with,
will they fight? I can, if neccesary get a neutered female instead, but would two little boys fight:sad:? HELP!
Thank - you!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

As he is a year old then yes he will most likely fight with another male. It is possible to bond males it isn't easy.

You will also find it hard to find a spayed sow as they are normally only spayed if there are health problems because it is quite a high risk op.

Your best bet is to neuter your boy (it must be with a rodent specialist) and then bond him to a sow 4 weeks after his op.


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i agree with b3rnie neuter your boy and get him a sow

i have two sows and a neutered boy living happily


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2012)

karen09 said:


> i agree with b3rnie neuter your boy and get him a sow
> 
> *i have two sows and a neutered boy living happily*


Ditto :lol:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I consider myself very lucky to have a trio of boars living together however it took me 3 months to establish that trio. 

It is possible to get a young (baby) boar to pair with however you need to know what your doing. 

Some rescues have boar dating services where you adopt one of their boars and they will aid in the bonding however be prepared that it doesnt always work.

I am lucky as I have two laid back piggies who tolerate the 19month asbo, and lots of space, three food bowels out, three water bottles, 4 hideys.


----------

